# عطورات الماركات العالميه الصغيره (( ميني ماركه )) اصليه



## الغروووب (6 يناير 2014)

*
عطورات الماركات العالميه الصغيره 

(( ميني ماركه )) اصليه100% 





من 4 مل الى 7 مل 

ومعظمها 5 مل حسب الماركه.

( جيفنشي - دانيهل - اقنر - شانيل - قوتشي - ايليت - فيندي- فيرزاتشي - قابانا........ وغيرها )

( بنفس شكل العبوات الكبيرة )

ويوجد طقم العطورات مع لوشن وبعضها مع شنطه صغيره. 

لتقديمات الزواجات وحفلات التخرج والمواليد والأعياد وجميع المناسبات. 

مع إمكانية توفير كميات كبيره بالجمله. 

ويوجد كذلك خدمة التوصيل. 

المكان بالرياض وإمكانية التوصيل لخارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن. 

أسعار خاصه للجمله والكميات الكبيره. 

للتواصل و الطلب 

0541600030 (وليد)

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 



















































​*


----------

